# Walking with her nose to the ground?



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Bianca almost always has her nose down right at the ground when I take her for walks. I was wondering if this is normal, does anyone else have dogs who walk like this all the time? She will raise her head for a few seconds if we see another animal or a person but the rest of the time she's constantly nose down and sniffing. I'm not talking about short amounts of time either, I usually walk for an hour or two. It makes her look like a hunchback! I know dogs like to sniff, but I've never had one who would do that for the entire time she was outside.


----------



## dOg (Jan 23, 2006)

a natural tracker!


----------



## Innuendo (Feb 27, 2008)

Pandora does that every now and then and as a puppy she would do it for the entire walk until I started making her focus on me more then the ground.

Now she only really sniffs the ground if it's really interesting to her.


----------



## Wolfie (Jan 20, 2006)

Yukon enjoys sniffing the ground while on walks too. I usually tell him to "leave it" and then when I'm ready I will release him and let him sniff whatever he wants for a bit.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

I just stop and wait for it to stop and then walk on. Takes a while but it does work. You may try putting the "go sniff" on cue for some portions of your walk. 

Why not start formal tracking as an outlet too.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

you know maybe it is TeMar thing (LOL!)- Havoc was really bad about it but I have gotten it under control by doing what I suggested in the first post.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Thanks I will try the idea of putting it on a cue and also waiting for it to stop, although I don't know if waiting for it to stop will work because it seems like it is a nonstop thing with her! I would like to do some tracking with her but the class I was going to take is not offered in the winter. Do you think if she has an outlet she'll do it less on walks?


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: KathyWyou know maybe it is TeMar thing (LOL!)- Havoc was really bad about it but I have gotten it under control by doing what I suggested in the first post.


Yup! Tanner would spend most of his time with his head down, nose buried deep if he could. 
You can absolutely put the behavior on a command. I have done this with Tanner and it really, really works well. In fact, Tanner is not all that food motivated and giving him sniffing time is a great reward.
Sheilah


----------

